# Ciel Eclipse and introducing Zoe!!



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

Here are some pics of my boys nowthat i know they are definitely boys lol. AANNNNDD the new addition to the family Zoe. As i've been saying Ciel and Eclipse parents had four chicks 2 pieds and 2 lutino pearl which are female since only the dad carries the lutino gene. anyway here are some pics of my fids 

Ciel









Eclipse









And Little Miss Zoe


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Simply adorable little babies. I love when young tiels have that baby face still, I love the second one of Eclipse, Its a shame him and his brother will loose their beautiful pearls


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Ciel and Eclipse are just beautiful! And the baby is adorable! <3


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aww, the bub is so cute! they're all adorable.


----------



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks so much! We think she is too cute! And I know such a shame their pearls will go, it's hard to picture them without it, but at least Zoe will keep her pearling =)


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

They are all gorgeous. I just want to snorgle little Zoe.


----------



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

she's really lucky she's so tiny because i do too!!  i juat wanna cuddle her all the time! It's so funny to see the boys loking at her, they just don't know what to make of her


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

They are too cute!


----------



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

aww thanks!! she's getting soo big! its amazing how fast they grow, and the boys are too cute with her, theyre so curious about her


----------

